# Clio 200 & Ph1 V6 Clio = Happy!



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Not a just detailed thread I'm afraid, but that will come. Thought I'd show a few pics of the new additions. Clio dci & 172 out.

Picked up the 200 Thursday just gone from Wigan, love it!! :thumb:




Then today we set off to wales for this! Ph1 Clio v6.





Details soon, bloody Christmas will get in the way! :devil:


----------



## ToZander208 (Aug 22, 2014)

Lovely Cars did look at the new clio but went for the 208 GTI.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice!

Is the V6 a rare beast to pick up?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

cheers guys, yes the ph1 especially in mars red is quite hard to get hold of.


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Nice motors. Two goodies to play with! Are they his and hers?


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Now these are lovely cars. Looking forward to the updates.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Told my Mrs that these were like Hens teeth once and then I swear 4 or 5 followed the lead car. There had obviously been a meet of sorts


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lol, rare sighting! Yep, his & hers. Mines the black ph2! Johns is the ph1 (But mine really, wink wink, nudge budge)


----------



## brutamuk (Oct 19, 2013)

Has the passenger door on the 200 had a respray? Looks a different shade to the front wing and rear quarter in the first two pics.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

You sure do like a clio dont you. How many is that now? Both look great.


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Rock Lobster (Aug 19, 2013)

Love the V6 clios, looks lovely mate!


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Both very, very tidy. Love the vee, mk1's are so unappreciated. Very tidy


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

200 looks nice, something we would have as car no.2 next year I think when the 182 goes.

But the MR Ph1 V6 looks the absolute business.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you guys. The 200 is original paint, as far as I can tell anyway. But, the door always looks a different shade compared to the wings as the door is metal & wings are plastic. Just notice it more on silver 

Cheers guys


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

2 nice looking motors there and look forwred to the detail thred


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

did you sell your flamer then???


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Stunning cars. I've just sold my LY 200, it was a fantastic car.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Loving the V6 :thumb:


----------



## HarveyTT (Jan 4, 2014)

Great looking V6!

My budget couldn't stretch to a 200 so bought a 197


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Oft some upgrades. 

Not bad having 2 v6's and 200. 

200 will be nice daily.


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Nice motors


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow love them two, v6 clios are incredible


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

So, do you own like 5 Renaults now?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Nope. Sold the dci + 172, bought the 200 & v6 within 2 days of each other. (200 was an impulse buy!) 

Cheers guys, love them both! (And betty!)


----------



## Hazza197 (Dec 14, 2013)

That V6 :doublesho what sort of spec does the 200 have?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2014)

Awesome cars! :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great collection Dawn! :thumb:

No more changin' now! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

That phase 1 is a beutey, rare in that colour. Infact i don't think ive even seen one in that colour before. Usually in silver and blue. Hold there money sell too.
Great buys.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Very nice mag!

You're going like hell  two V6's at the moment 

PS: post a photo of the two together  that must be awesome


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

cheers very much guys! We needed a fairly sensible car for our elderly aunt, I just couldn't stick with the dci, I need a daily Rs! 

I didn't want the Recaro's again, hated them tbh! Looked the nutts but just horribly uncomfy imo anyway. Just the cup chassis really, has a lot of bits as standard. Love the silver/antha combo too 

Of course pics of both vee's come nicer weather!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Very nice looking car, colour looks great too. :thumb: I know what you mean about Christmas getting in the way, I want to give my S1 a spruce up but with Christmas and poor weather expected it's going to be hard.


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Christmas should mean more time off, but actually just gets in the way with family visits and too much food !!

Personally not a Clio fan, but love and appreciate cars, and this collection could certainly change my mind !


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Blimey Dawn, you sure your middle name isn't clio lol. Lovely colour that mk1, enjoy.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Everyone of these I have worked on has had paint like granite. Not painted at the Renault factory. I think they are painted in Sweden or somewhere ..

Lovely cars to work on and stunning to look at ..


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

cheers Dooka! I need to buy one of your lovely wash mitts for the vee


----------

